# Vals instead of HG? (iwagumi)



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello all,

This is my Crystal shrimp but im not happy with how my hair grass at the back is looking and i was thinking of changing it for some type of val's

heres a pic of what i was thinking, ive seen other tanks with the longer val at the courners and i really like how they bend towards the middle

what do you think? go for the val's or stick it out with the HG?


----------



## unbrokenspirit (Aug 24, 2010)

e. vivipara instead vallisneria IMHO looks better


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi saint,

Looking at the Eleocharis in the picture I can understand your disappointment, is it really that yellow/brown as the picture indicates?

If the Eleocharis were to recover and "take off" keeping it out of your foreground would be challenging (understatement). Using Vallisneria, maybe americana and spiralis would be a better choice. Also a plant that I am trying and like is Echinodorus angustifolia 'Vesuvius'.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Nov 22, 2008)

I think vals would throw the scale off against the HC. I vote Giant Hairgrass - I keep recommending this plant to people, haha - It's a slow grower, easy to control, it looks great against HC. Take a look at Jason Baliban's tank on his website... He does an amazing job of positioning it and letting grow to the surface so that it bends over the rest of the scape. I forget the name offhand.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Seattle Aquarist, not to hijack the thread, but what can you tell us about 'Vesuvius'? I was recently given a start of this plant, but can't find much information about the cultivar or the parent species. It would look very good as a background plant.

--Michael


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

You can try valisneria nana, a very slim version of the val genus. Dont see there'll be any problem with it since your HC is growing so well.


----------



## ytro (Jul 13, 2007)

If you decide to go with val - 'Crystal Val' would be good choice.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree with stepheus, val. nana would be a perfect fit


----------



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello all thanks for the responces

I ended up changing the HG to Blyxa japonica and the HC has been replaced with Elatine gratioloides

The EG looks high at the moment cause i just planted it but its a low growing carpet plant

I changed the hc because i let it grow too think and when i trimmed it i well trimmed it too much and most of it died

this is a cbs and crs tank, i started off with a total of 28 shrimp and now just a few months later i have only lost one adult and have at least 25 shrimplet! 
and 5 berried females

so in a few more weeks there will be at least 70-80 shrimp! woohoo


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

blyxa japonica or echinodorus tennelus will suite the tank...!!!
it will makes the bushy effect at background


----------



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah ive always liked blyxa and figured this was a good time to use it

and the Elatine gratioloides will be something a little different to the other iwagumi carpeted tanks


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Excellent looking tank!


----------



## psalm182 (Oct 14, 2010)

What is that on the bottom that looks like grass or moss? I'm trying to find for my tank. Thanks!


----------

